# PCGH-Performance-PC 2060S-Edition: Ryzen 5 3600 + MSI RTX 2070 Super Gaming X [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Performance-PC 2060S-Edition: Ryzen 5 3600 + MSI RTX 2070 Super Gaming X [Werbung]*

						Den erfolgreichen PCGH-Performance-PC 2070S-Edition gibt es jetzt in einer neuen Version, die hochwertigere Komponenten besitzt und im 3D-Modus nur halb so laut ist.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Performance-PC 2060S-Edition: Ryzen 5 3600 + MSI RTX 2070 Super Gaming X [Werbung]*


----------



## BxBender (1. September 2020)

Für eine 2070 Super hätte ich aber zumindest einen Ryzen 3700X erwartet, vor allem bei dem Preis.
Dann hätte man auch später noch eine 4070 oder so nachrüsten können, ohne wehleidig auf die bröckelnde CPU-Power achten zu müssen, die mit den Konsolen absolut totsicher kommen wird.
Dafür sind über 1800 Ocken einfach viel zu viel, da nicht zukunftssicher.
Wer sich so etwas kauft, kann udn wird die CPU niemals austuaschen udn dann zwangsweise den kompletten Rechner wechseln müssen.
Das sollte man bei der Zusammenstellung für Fertig-PC-Käufer imemr beachten.
Mehr als eine neue Grafikkarte, mehr RAM oder eine weitere Festplatte bekommen solche Leute nicht hin (wenn nicht sogar ein Verwandter oder Freund helfen muss).
Das Grundgerüst jedoch sollte ab einem gewissen Geldpreis immer Langzeitstabil sein und für zumindest 5 Jahre alles bieten.
6 Kerne sidn heutzutage einfach zu wenig udn nimtm man selbst asl Spieler nur noch, wenn der Rechner günstig ausfallen soll oder muss.
In einem Jahr wird man sich darüber ärgern, wenn noch mehr Spiele dank neuer Konsolen mit 8 Kerne udn mehr umzugehen verstehen.
Ich dachte PCGH kann das besser.
Ansonsten wurden natürlich schon ordentliche Komponenten für einen verdammt leisen PC zusammengesucht, aber wie gesagt, hier hat man dann doch irgendwie etwas danebengegriffen.


----------

